# Sock Sizing cheat sheet



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I discovered this blog site the other day thanks to MaggieBelize on KP. It's amazing. Tons of details on construction of different shaped shawls, the lace knitting tutorial that Maggie posted, amazing stuff. I found this cheat sheet today. I don't knit socks (maybe some day) but I thought it would be useful for others. I attached the PDF. (sorry, somehow it got attached twice)


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You so much!!! I really need this as my socks always come out too big.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the attachment. I've downloaded it for future use.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you very much. Saved for future use.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, I've downloaded it. It will come in handy


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Could you share with us the url of the blog site as well?
I'd like to check out the shawl and lace info as well...


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. Could you share the shawl information as well as I make a lot of shawls. Thanks.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks. Very useful information.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I've downloaded this sock cheat sheet as well, thank you. The shawl info would be very useful to have as well.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! Will be very useful.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice of you to post that link. It will help many of us--or is a great addition to sock files. I'll also look forward to a post on the shawl info.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Lots of great info here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

????


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

OMgirl said:


> Could you share with us the url of the blog site as well?
> I'd like to check out the shawl and lace info as well...


sure. tons of shawl information of all kinds here. http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-crescent-shawls/

and here's her lace tutorial http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting/


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

dkmoyer said:


> Thanks. Could you share the shawl information as well as I make a lot of shawls. Thanks.


sure. tons of shawl information of all kinds here. http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-crescent-shawls/


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

This is great! Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of the links.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks a bunch, I need to forward this to my friend in Canada .


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this info. I would eventually like to knit some socks and now I have this to tell me what size to knit.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that. 
Marge


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. Will use it when I try to make another pair of socks in the near future.


----------



## lilmissmeow (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow! Great resource with lots of information! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

This is very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you, greatly appreciated.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you. Great download!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you so much! I have never knitted socks, but plan to this winter.


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

this download does not work for English version. It says page not available. Peg


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

peg florida said:


> this download does not work for English version. It says page not available. Peg


It downloaded in English for me.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

www.jreide.com and www.knitting.today Julia has several tutorials for lace knitting, shawl knitting, shawl shapes. She can also be found on Pinterest.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

www.jreide.com and www.knitting.today Julia has several tutorials for lace knitting, shawl knitting, shawl shapes. She can also be found on Pinterest.


----------



## SnowMoon67 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you !!!!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for finding and sharing this. I skimmed the pdf; I have 2 concerns - one is that if your gauge is not basically 6 stitches per inch you have to refigure everything! Most sock yarn I've seen is 7 to 8 stitches, and the width valuations stop short of what I need. Has anyone used these? they would be so helpful when knitting gifts and you don't have measurements. :sm24: :sm10:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks so much! I haven't tried knitting socks yet but this makes it look easy!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you ☺


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Great links, thanks for posting.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

